# New milling machine (light)



## precisionworks (Apr 5, 2009)

Sunnex, a Swedish company, just introduced this light. It's the LS700 Series, and this model is the LS710-27 ... indicating 110v operation & 27" arm length. They list the LED emitter as 12v, 5w, MR16 - meaning a direct replacement for a halogen MR16 incan. Also listed is:

10 deg spot
CRI - 70
Color temp - 7000K






Sunnex LED ................................ Electrix Halogen.......... Electrix incan





Sunnex LED .................................. Electrix Halogen ................................ Electrix incan

Note how the Sunnex magnet base is filled with a thermosetting poly material, which keeps chips out of the magnet. Both Electrix models attract & hold chips.





Electix Halogen ............................................................................... Sunnex LED

The Sunnex is the first machine lamp I've seen that uses a swivel head joint on the end of the flexible gooseneck. It's really easy to point the light where it's needed.





One meter to white garage door.





Taking a Lux reading at one meter.

The LED showed 1447 Lux, and the halogen showed 520 lux.





The halogen light provides a broad flood.





The LED beam is a much tighter spot.


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's additional info:

http://www.sunnexonline.com/task-lights-pdf/LS-700-Series.pdf

http://www.designworldonline.com/ArticleDetails.aspx?cid=284&id=1701


----------



## mdocod (Apr 5, 2009)

Been thinking myself about a 12V 20W MR-16 hanging from above... for now I'll keep wearing the headlamp...

Thank you for always taking such great picts!


----------



## Mirage_Man (Apr 5, 2009)

Cool light. But I want to know is what in the world are you doing with that [email protected] in the vise???




precisionworks said:


>


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 5, 2009)

> what in the world are you doing with that [email protected] in the vise???


You may recognize that as one of Mac's P7 Customs ... a killer floodlight if there ever was one, and it runs on a single AW Li-Ion C-cell. I thought someone might want to compare the view into the light with both halogen & LED:





20 watt halogen lamp from 12", pointed down about 45 deg







5W LED from same distance & angle.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Apr 5, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> You may recognize that as one of Mac's P7 Customs ... a killer floodlight if there ever was one, and it runs on a single AW Li-Ion C-cell. I thought someone might want to compare the view into the light with both halogen & LED:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, OK. I thought you were going to mill flutes in the body or something with that endmill  .


----------



## KowShak (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you get any stroboscopic effects with the LED lamp?

In theory a well designed power supply would incorporate a capacitor to make sure you don't get any 50/60hz flicker (I'm sure you know the dangers associated wth 50/60hz flicker).


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 5, 2009)

> any stroboscopic effects with the LED lamp?


I haven't noticed any, with different tools running at both low & high sfpm. My thought is that they took line voltage, transformed it to 12v, ran that through a DC rectifier & filter, and fed that into the LED driver. Much like a flashlight running from batteries.


----------



## wquiles (Apr 5, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> My thought is that they took line voltage, transformed it to 12v, ran that through a DC rectifier & filter, and fed that into the LED driver. Much like a flashlight running from batteries.



+1 

Same thing I did on the 4x Lux3 LED light that I just completed, except mine runs from about 28-29V AC (instead of 120V AC) which is what my PM12x36 lathe feeds to the original 24Watt light:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2906126&postcount=226


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 10, 2009)

Magnet is gripping a 5"x5"x 1/4" mounting plate. This magnet is the most powerful of any machine light I've ever used






Tapping the mounting plate, using a forming tap.






LED module mounted in the head






LED module out of the head.

Of all the machine lights I've used over the years, this one is so far the best


----------



## Atlascycle (Apr 11, 2009)

How about a Source and Cost on this Lamp?


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 12, 2009)

I bought mine directly from Sunnex, before they started selling through Grainger. 

The lamp + mag base (wholesale) is $215. Grainger now shows this model at $257, but I may be able to get a few more at the lower price, as I've sent one of their sales reps a lot of LED info If you work for a company that buys often from Grainger, you can probably get 10% off the $257 price.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/3XTT7


----------



## Atlascycle (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Barry.

Jason


----------



## modamag (Apr 13, 2009)

Barry, not to be off topic but "You have flood coolant on that RF of yours?"
How do you contain the splash and more importantly rust?


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 13, 2009)

> "You have flood coolant on that RF of yours?"


No flood on the mill, surely hope I didn't give that impression. I do use a vortex air cooler, made by Exair, and use a pump spray bottle to apply coolant.

The band saw & cold saw do have flood, and there have been no rust issues with either. The coolant is a 10% synthetic - 90% water mix.

Mills can use flood, but they require shielding all around the cutting tool.


----------



## StrikerDown (Apr 13, 2009)

I thought those were flood coolant nozzles also! 

Since he brought up coolant, What kind do you use? 

Is it for steel, aluminum or both?


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 13, 2009)

> I thought those were flood coolant nozzles also!


Now I understand ... they attach to the air cooler.

I'll look at my most recent 5 gallon pail of concentrate & get the name ... eBay, of course


----------



## StrikerDown (Apr 13, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> I'll look at my most recent 5 gallon pail of concentrate & get the name ... eBay, of course


 
That almost sounds like you can get coolant somewhere else also!


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 16, 2009)

My friend at Sunnex emailed the information on the LED module. Lots of different choices in color temp, Lux, beam angle, etc.

http://www.edison-opto.com.tw/material/pdf/5W%20LED%20MR16-%E2%85%A1%20_Eng_v1.3.pdf

http://www.legoled.it/eng/Products/MR16_5W/details.pdf

Quite a few models on eBay, but nothing from Edison Optical:

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=5w+led+mr16&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------

